# Looking for Homesteader Info...



## DoyleOil (May 22, 2011)

Ive done some researching on here, but didn't get anything solid and didnt think anything compared to my situation. here we go...

I have an 06 nissan titan. I can get a homesteader 7'4" with everything ... asking price is 1500, but i believe I can get it for less. If it were new, i would not even consider it. 

I own a mobile oil change business so this would bring in money while its snowing and I dont work. I also should be able to maintain my truck/plow well. 

My plan was to use it for driveways, but multiple driveways. My math was @ 25 driveways would be profit. I would basically be using it for a year and unloading it. with around 25 I could hit them multiple on a big storm and try to stay ahead so I dont find myself pushing major amounts

I would basically be using it as a crutch to get money to buy a boss 7'6"or something to use for more commercial use. 

I have seen it called a toy, a joke, etc... and ive seen people who OWN it say they like it. I am more inclined to listen to people who have one than people who dont. Its like a guy who drives a harley or a mustang, everything else sucks.

Looking for some advice on this plan, this is my first post and I dont know plows.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Homesteader kinda light duty for a Titan and it's way to light duty to be doing 25 driveways. You will be alot better off to just buy a used a 7.5' Boss like you want. I think you will be able to find a good used 7.5' Boss for around $2,500 or maybe eaven less than that.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Doyleoil - 

If you want to do 25 driveways, get something heavier, especialy since you have a Titan, which is not a very HD truck but big enough to put something heavier than Homesteader.
I say that because I had a Snoway on a 2006 3/4 ton Dodge Ram with Hemi that could push basicaly anything. I sold the Dodge, and got an 06 Explorer with v8 and put Homesteader on it. I do maybe 3-4 driveways: mine, neighbours, and an old lady's down the street. It does the job but you must think ahead, and plow before it gets over 8-10 ". I can do it with 4 driveways on one street, not so much with 25 accounts. It is a great plow for homeowners, easy to put on, unlike the heavy ones, but not realy for commercial use.
Good luck.


----------



## DoyleOil (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. I was hoping I could grab this cheap to make some money for a year, but looks like I will just have to keep an eye open and go bigger


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

DoyleOil;1285842 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was hoping I could grab this cheap to make some money for a year, but looks like I will just have to keep an eye open and go bigger


I think that's you best bet. In the long run it will save you money. If you buy a Homesteader for $1,500 and stave it all up you will end up selling it for little to nothing. Then you you have to buy a bigger plow. So if you don't buy a Hoesteader you will be saving $1,500.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Titans are good snow movers. I have set a couple up with Snoway 26 series units and the owners love them. One of them is pushng a 7'6" with nine inch wings, no problems.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

DoyleOil;1285307 said:


> ....
> 
> I have seen it called a toy, a joke, etc... *and ive seen people who OWN it say they like it. I am more inclined to listen to people who have one than people who dont*. Its like a guy who drives a harley or a mustang, everything else sucks.
> 
> Looking for some advice on this plan, this is my first post and I dont know plows.





mercer_me;1285329 said:


> The Homesteader kinda light duty for a Titan and it's way to light duty to be doing 25 driveways. You will be alot better off to just buy a used a 7.5' Boss like you want. I think you will be able to find a good used 7.5' Boss for around $2,500 or maybe eaven less than that.


Hey Will, how much experience do YOU have with the Homesteader? Have YOU ever used one for a season? Do YOU own one? In fact, do YOU own any plows?

The Homesteader is a good unit for what it is. It's for plowing driveways, not airports. I know of a fellow that plowed almost 50 driveways with one for several years. Just had to replace the rubber bands every couple of seasons. His was on an S-10 Blazer, but I have also seen them on several full size trucks. And these trucks are used in Maine snow 15-20 times a season, not Kentucky snow 3 times a year.

If the plow that you are looking at includes all the truckside equipment for your truck, that's a great deal. Give it a try and see if you really like plowing snow.

If you want something heavier, later, the SnoWay would be an excellent choice.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

2COR517;1285881 said:


> Hey Will, how much experience do YOU have with the Homesteader? Have YOU ever used one for a season? Do YOU own one? In fact, do YOU own any plows?
> 
> The Homesteader is a good unit for what it is. It's for plowing driveways, not airports. I know of a fellow that plowed almost 50 driveways with one for several years. Just had to replace the rubber bands every couple of seasons. His was on an S-10 Blazer, but I have also seen them on several full size trucks. And these trucks are used in Maine snow 15-20 times a season, not Kentucky snow 3 times a year.
> 
> ...


I curently don't own any plows. But, I have owned a 7.5' Fisher that was on a 1985 F-150, an 8' Fisher that was on a 1989 Chevy 2500 and a 7.5' Meyer that was on a 1987 Jeep Cherokee. Right now I'm curently looking to buy a 7.5' Fisher MM2 for the 2002 Chevy 1500 I just bought.

I have never used a Homesteader but, I have looked them over real hard and from what I can se they are not designed for for plowing 25 driveways. Maybe with a light truck they would be alright. But, if you have a full size truck pushing a Homesteader I think it would be wicked hard on it.

2COR517, how much experience do YOU have with a Sno Way? Have YOU ever used one for a season? Do YOU own one?


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Take it easy boys 
Homesteader is a great unit for what it is designed for. I am sure you can do multiple driveways if you want to but you'll be pushing your luck. I love mine, and I love the fact that I can hook it up in 5-10 minutes, can drag it with my hands by myself, can almost lift it up (one side at a time). I have it on my 06 Explorer with 4.6 v8 and tow package, and it does the job, but nothing to brag about. If you encounter a packed/frozen snow, it will angle by itself to prevent the damage. Also, my combo is light:truck and plow, so often I'll be spining all wheels. Now, my comparison is against Snoway 25D that I had on a 2006 Ram Megacab (2500 chasis). The truck weighed 6500 by itself, the plow was about 700 lbs, and this thing could be use to grade top soil in the summer  (never tried). But I had to build special dolly to roll it around the driveway, and forget doing it when the dolly is in few inches of snow. I am just a homeowner, and when I come back home at night from work I do not want to spend 20-30 minutes fighting with that piece of iron, and could not keep it on the truck all the time.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

No, I do not currently own a SnoWay plow. However, If I were looking for a plow for a half ton or smaller vehicle, SnoWay would likely be my first choice. This is because I have actually done some research on plows. This includes studying several brands, comparing the lift systems, wiring systems, features, specs, etc. I have also talked to people that have sold, installed, and serviced all brands. They speak highly of SnoWay, along with a couple other brands. 

There's more to choosing a correct plow than getting what everyone else in town has, or getting the same brand you've always used because you like the color.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Tahoe99;1285923 said:


> Take it easy boys
> I am just a homeowner, and when I come back home at night from work I do not want to spend 20-30 minutes fighting with that piece of iron, and could not keep it on the truck all the time.


Then consider the Curtis Home-Pro. Curtis has the fastest easiest mounting system bar none and their Home-Pro is an excellent choice for light commercial and homeowner use. The only thing is no down pressure. The new Snoways are easier to install the the three pin system you had before but still not up to the Curtis system for ease and simplicity of mounting the plow to the truck.

I've owned, used (and repaired) most plows on the market. None of them are clearly superior they all move snow and have their on attractions. If simplicity of install is your number one priority Curtis is a hands down winner.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Basher - 
so what would be a good Snoway for my 2006 Explorer (4wd, v8)

Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

6'8" 22 series, think about adding suspension assist and Ballast. Of course you want the Down Pressure and Wireless, aviod the EZ Fit deflector on the 22 series good with the standard poly shield. The EZ Fit will trap too much snow under it and create traction/steering and poor scraping issues


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

DoyleOil;1285307 said:


> Ive done some researching on here, but didn't get anything solid and didnt think anything compared to my situation. here we go...
> 
> I have an 06 nissan titan. I can get a homesteader 7'4" with everything ... asking price is 1500, but i believe I can get it for less. If it were new, i would not even consider it.
> 
> ...


I got a Homesteader, had it 3+ yrs now and going on my 4th season coming up. This winter in CT we got pounded and woke up multiple days to 18+ of snow/ice and all sorts of stuff. The plow handle it fine, those heavy ice storms I thought I was going to fold the plow off the truck but it's still here in one piece. I've ripped up curbing with it, stacked it high and broke up hard packed snow/ice with it.

I definetly use it above what it's meant for but I haven't destroyed it yet. My neighbor has a large 3 family with all asphalt across the front and I clear it for him. Unfortunately I'm usually stuck out in the storm in the company truck trying to get home so it's packed or loaded. The plow has handled the abuse. Just gotta grab smaller bites.

I've had 1 issue with the electric motor, ripped it out, cleaned it, sealed it with RTV and haven't had an issue since. Plus, it sits in the garage in the summer and when not on the truck so I'm sure that helps. Plus, I change the fluid yearly. Oh, bent the holly heck outta the rubber band pipe rail but that still works too.

6'8" homesteder on a Tacoma V6

Just trying to give some real experience input, good luck with plowing, Matt


----------

